
PostgreSQL celebrates 20 years of development - postila
https://github.com/postgres/postgres/commit/d31084e9d1118b25fd16580d9d8c2924b5740dff
======
Shish2k
From the makefile:

    
    
        # target to generate a backup tar file and split files that can be 
        # saved to 1.44M floppy
    

Holy flashbacks, Batman...

